# Progreso Area



## oxman (Sep 13, 2016)

We are planning on moving/retiring to the Progreso area in a few months. We will be visiting the Progreso area from Oct.15-21, 2016 in order to scope out the area and look at some real estate possibilities. We would really like to sit down and talk with some expats who reside in the area. We have so many questions and would really enjoy making some friends.

Thanks,
Gary and Angela


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

oxman said:


> We are planning on moving/retiring to the Progreso area in a few months. We will be visiting the Progreso area from Oct.15-21, 2016 in order to scope out the area and look at some real estate possibilities. We would really like to sit down and talk with some expats who reside in the area. We have so many questions and would really enjoy making some friends.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gary and Angela



I have no experience with the Progreso area, but suggest you move this from La Chatarreria to the main forum for better exposure. (Or ask a mod to move it for you, if need be.) The topic is appropriate to the main forum. I can't remember if we have members near Progreso, but there's a good possibility.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

First I would suggest you join the Yolisto Board.. They FOCUS on what is often referred to as the Progresso Beach area... All The way from Telchac Puerto to past Chuburna .. ( 50 miles of beach communities..) Go spend a week or two in the area and have Breakfast at Tacomaya and Dinner at the Bull Pen and Lizard Joes etc etc etc a Lot more Canadians than US Expats there but with the Loony in the toilet it wont be that way for long.. We have 2 couples / friends moving there just as soon as their homes close.. We too are on the edge of leaving the USA and relocating to the Beach area .. We sold on Cozumel several years ago and moved to a Water Front pool home in SW Fla. but its not the same as Mexico and Coz too is no longer so alluring to us.. So it may well be The Progresso Beach area for us too.. READ Lots and Listen even More there are mistakes to be made.. Hahahahahha Now is NOT the time in life to be making them :hand:


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

@DiverSailer - from your moniker I'll assume you are a diver ?? Is there decent diving in the Progresso area ? Our favorite place for diving in Mexico can be labelled as 'Tankah Bay' (check out the google images). So close to Cozumel and yet so different. And you have the choice of ocean and cenotes


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi Gato's.. Yes we are both Divers ( wife and I and 17 member's of our immediate family : )) I am a NAUI OWSI and Taught on Cozumel. If your referring to Chinchorro Banks Tulum etc etc then I am familiar but have never dove there.. Why We Are Thinking Progresso? We desire Great Medical care close by at this age and Merida offers just that , as does a fine Clinic in Progresso with English speaking Dr.'s 

Diving is only Marginally better off Progresso than it is here in SW Florida.. Both are "decent" the farther out into the GULF you go and Tarantula Islands is said to be good diving but is 60 miles off shore. We hope to take our 26' Sailboat this time around , if we relocate and there by do short liveaboards. Water within a mile of shore in Progresso , think Playa del Carmen ..


Gatos said:


> @DiverSailer - from your moniker I'll assume you are a diver ?? Is there decent diving in the Progresso area ? Our favorite place for diving in Mexico can be labelled as 'Tankah Bay' (check out the google images). So close to Cozumel and yet so different. And you have the choice of ocean and cenotes


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

DiverSailor123 said:


> Hi Gato's.. Yes we are both Divers ( wife and I and 17 member's of our immediate family : )) I am a NAUI OWSI and Taught on Cozumel. If your referring to Chinchorro Banks Tulum etc etc then I am familiar but have never dove there.. Why We Are Thinking Progresso? We desire Great Medical care close by at this age and Merida offers just that , as does a fine Clinic in Progresso with English speaking Dr.'s
> 
> Diving is only Marginally better off Progresso than it is here in SW Florida.. Both are "decent" the farther out into the GULF you go and Tarantula Islands is said to be good diving but is 60 miles off shore. We hope to take our 26' Sailboat this time around , if we relocate and there by do short liveaboards. Water within a mile of shore in Progresso , think Playa del Carmen ..


We were both PADI Instructors (on weekends). I've been diving for about 45 years. We lived for many years along the Broward/Palm Beach coast. Lived on a canal with ocean access and a 25' Boston Whaler. Played hooky from work a lot of Friday afternoons.

We have dove the Mexican coast from say South of Cancun to Xcalak. The area I was describing is South of Akumal and North of Tulum. Just across the channel from Cozumel.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

DiverSailor123 said:


> We hope to take our 26' Sailboat this time around , if we relocate and there by do short liveaboards.


Just occurred to me - depending on the visa you come in on - you may not be able to pilot/captain that boat on your own - as they want to keep Mexicans employed. Something you should maybe look into.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Theres no problem with private pleasure boats owned by Gringos in Mexico other than the permit which is cheap..The real Problem IMHO is cost of a slip.. But Mast Up storage isn't too bad and its easier on my boat when the truth is known..


Gatos said:


> Just occurred to me - depending on the visa you come in on - you may not be able to pilot/captain that boat on your own - as they want to keep Mexicans employed. Something you should maybe look into.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I know that expats may pilot their own foreign vessels, of course. However, I think there is a prohibition against foreigners being the skipper of a *Mexican* vessel. It is just a fuzzy bit in my memory, but it does make sense & should be checked out by any expat who might wish to build or buy a boat in Mexico.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

There are numerous "******'s that I know that have private "pleasure" boats in Mexico both Cozumel and the PBA/ Progresso Beach Area and have both Foreign stickered and bought in Mexico Boats.. "Pleasure " is the stickler.. don't get caught charging for use of your boat in any way shape or form.. Being The Captain of a Boat for hire is the issue.. Just like Driving a Taxi.. Its a NO NO and unless things have changed since I last looked, there Are around 100 Occupations Gringos are NOT supposed to be employed at .


RVGRINGO said:


> I know that expats may pilot their own foreign vessels, of course. However, I think there is a prohibition against foreigners being the skipper of a *Mexican* vessel. It is just a fuzzy bit in my memory, but it does make sense & should be checked out by any expat who might wish to build or buy a boat in Mexico.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

DiverSailor123 said:


> There are numerous "******'s that I know that have private "pleasure" boats in Mexico both Cozumel and the PBA/ Progresso Beach Area and have both Foreign stickered and bought in Mexico Boats.. "Pleasure " is the stickler.. don't get caught charging for use of your boat in any way shape or form.. Being The Captain of a Boat for hire is the issue.. Just like Driving a Taxi.. Its a NO NO and unless things have changed since I last looked, there Are around 100 Occupations Gringos are NOT supposed to be employed at .


I'm sure you are right - it has been a while - but we dove with a guy (from Tampa I think) who had a dive operation off the Mexican coast - and we needed a Mexican captain to take us out (on the American's boat). 

I guess I was a little unsure when you mentioned 'live-a-board' if you (and your family) were the only crew or if you envisioned it otherwise.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Gatos said:


> I'm sure you are right - it has been a while - but we dove with a guy (from Tampa I think) who had a dive operation off the Mexican coast - and we needed a Mexican captain to take us out (on the American's boat).
> 
> I guess I was a little unsure when you mentioned 'live-a-board' if you (and your family) were the only crew or if you envisioned it otherwise.


Yep its ALL About The .... FOR HIRE.. Numerous friends on Cozumel own Dive Shops and a Yacht Charter and Fishing Charters... By Law when there are paying customers on board, they cannot drive let alone Captain a boat used/licensed for business..  Depends who is on board drinking and fishing FOR FREE!
As for our Live Aboard.. That would just be US.. Maybe 1 other couple and for free..


----------

